# edges curl up slightly



## Northern1337s (May 22, 2006)

The top few branches of my plant have leaves that curl up alot but only at the very edges about 2 mm of curling. It happens on almost all the leaves. They are about 3 inches from a 100 watt soft white flouro and have a fan going near them. What is wrong???


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 22, 2006)

What nutes/levels are you using? How old and how tall?


----------



## Northern1337s (May 22, 2006)

I'm using 20 20 20 mixed with some seed starter mix at about 1/8 strength. They are about 6 weeks old but only about 10 inches tall.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 22, 2006)

I'm not sure about the 20-20-20, that's a common "all purpose" plant food right? The veg mix I use is only 7-4-10, I'm no genius at all those nute numbers yet though. It may be experiencing some burn. It's in soil? What type? Do you have a fan?


----------



## Hick (May 23, 2006)

Biff..."Vegging" nutes should contain a higher ratio of (N)nitrogen, than P and K.
20-20-29 is all purpose though. Curling can be an indication of heat stress. Whats your temps?..MG defficiency sometimes shows up as a "cupping" usually in combination with intervienal chlorosis. Your fert package should list the micro nutrients that it contains.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 23, 2006)

I was aware of the higher N levels for veg but 20 seems high, like I said, no genius on the the numbers yet, I was reading some truly scintific stuff last night about mixing ones own  ferts and it was some deep stuff.


----------



## Northern1337s (May 23, 2006)

I have a fan and yes they are in soil. I raised the light up I hope that makes some change. The soil is a mix of indoor potting and seed starter. I think the indoor has slow release nutes too.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 23, 2006)

That could be it, perhaps some nutes are being released and it's a bit much for them, I'm gonna let the others take this one as I'm no soil nute pro.


----------

